# Siamese kittens born



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am proud to announce the birth of my siamese kittens born on thursday morning, from my seal point queen crystal giving me two little boys, both mother and babies are going well.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww Congratulations!!!
any pictures yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations to you all: mom, dad, you, babies and new kitten's buyers/slaves!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to CRYSTAL & AMANDA on the safe delivery of two beautiful boys Please can we have pics of mum and kitts-when you can,i know some girls wouldn't appreciate it til they've straightened their fur and what not


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Here is a photo of crystal my siamese seal point queen with her two baby boys 8 days old, they now have their eyes open and are doing really well.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulation, they are beautiful little kittens and so is mum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,,,i love the seal point colour,,,,i have had a seal point birman before,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah how sweet they look and mum looks so content Glad mum and boys are doing well Amanda-have you given them names yet? And are you looking to keep from this mating Mum has done you proudIsn't it amazing and fabulous to see there maternal instincts take over in such a protective and gentle way-no matter how many times you witness these wonderful creatures pregnant,give birth and be mum it always fascinates me and i absolutely love being party to them being nurtured and growing into happy, healthy, confident kitts-love it


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kelly,
I have not named them yet and i am not keeping either of the boys, but they should be nice boys, their father is a grand champion.
Regards Amanda.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pic - so contented -


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww congratulations and they all look very scrummy.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Angelicats said:


> Hi Kelly,
> I have not named them yet and i am not keeping either of the boys, but they should be nice boys, their father is a grand champion.
> Regards Amanda.


Hi Amanda the babies look very nice so far 
Who is the Daddy


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
The father of my kittens is Grand Champion Genetta Beauregard. He won at the supreme cat show at the NEC in november.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Amanda  When you said Grand Champion Genetta Beauregard. won at the Supreme!! do you mean he won his class 
As I know the overall winner was 
Supreme UK Imperial Grand Premier Tianlex Full Monty


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
Yes he won his class.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Angelicats said:


> Hi Kelly,
> I have not named them yet and i am not keeping either of the boys, but they should be nice boys, their father is a grand champion.
> Yes Amanda-i'm sure they will beCoupled with mum's looks and brains-they won't go far wrong Won't be long before they're driving you willingly and happily demented with their explorations and inquisitive noses Lovely choice of sire,i too am a sucker for blues.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what big kittens, well done to mum and yourself, CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
My siamese baby boys are now 3 weeks old today. They are doing really well and they like shouting for their mum when she goes for a walk round. I can hear them all over the house shouting mum where are you. so me and mum go running to them, so we can get some peace and quiet.


----------

